

A Global Arms Race to Create a Superintelligent AI Is Looming - ux-app
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-global-arms-race-to-create-a-superintelligent-ai-is-looming

======
yoklov
Uh, can we... not? Not sure how people think this will end up being anything
but awful for the human race (Paperclip maximizer[0] and all that).

On the bright side, I think 10-20 years is hilariously over-optimistic, given
that it's a problem -- that is, general, human-like AI -- that's been tackled
by some extremely smart people for something like 60 years now, and no
meaningful progress has been made. Sure, the hardware might be there, but
that's not the hard part (I hope!).

[0]
[http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer](http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer)

